# whole house fan louvres don't open



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

They may have a helper spring or cylinder that has broken or came loose. Do they move freely?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

TazinCR's right I'd imagine. I'd take the louvers down and check the springs on them. If one broke or came unhooked, the fan probably can't pull them open.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

There are different types of vents. Some a bariatric that open with pressure (or negative pressure in this case) and some need assisting with springs or power as is the case with powered vents.

Then again it could be that you have another opening in the attic and the air is coming in from there.

Go up in the attic and look around. Maybe you have a broken attic window that won't allow negative pressure to build up and open the vents in the ceiling.


----------

